# Club Wyndham Questions (newbie)



## GENXHACKER (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello

I am considering purchasing 64,000 points with club wyndham,  as part of a resolution to vacation more.  The home property is Branson at the Meadows.

How do I find out what lodging options these points will offer here,  or anywhere else?  Because I'm buying on the secondary market I don't have access to any part of their member site to find this out.  Kind of a catch-22.

Also,  anything I should ask the owner/selling agent? It is full paid,  with a $44/no maintenance. 

Thank you

Chris


----------



## CO skier (Jan 10, 2017)

GENXHACKER said:


> Hello
> 
> I am considering purchasing 64,000 points with club wyndham,  as part of a resolution to vacation more.  The home property is Branson at the Meadows.
> 
> ...


Great New Years Resolution!

The points chart for Branson Meadows is on pages 120-121 of the directory.  Within 10 months of arrival, you can spend your points at any of the resorts, not just Branson.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/#/136


You may want to give this survey a try.


http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/what-to-buy-questions-for-newbies.208742/

There might be a better system for you, or if Club Wyndham is the best option, you will receive some recommendations on how many points you need for where and when you want to vacation.

The question of how far ahead can you plan?, has saved many timeshare shoppers from buying a timeshare that they think works like a hotel, and the inventory is waiting for them a month or two in advance.


----------



## theo (Jan 10, 2017)

GENXHACKER said:


> I am considering purchasing 64,000 points with club wyndham,  as part of a resolution to vacation more.  The home property is Branson at the Meadows.
> 
> How do I find out what lodging options these points will offer here,  or anywhere else?  Because I'm buying on the secondary market I don't have access to any part of their member site to find this out.  Kind of a catch-22.
> 
> Also,  anything I should ask the owner/selling agent? It is full paid,  with a $44/no maintenance.



Fwiw, when we owned in Wyndham (...no longer the case, we bailed from Wyndham a few years ago now) our "converted" (decent but certainly not spectacular) FL fixed week in a 2BR unit was worth or would "cost" 183,000 CW Points for a week of usage, iirc. Using that benchmark just as a point of reference, admittedly several years old now, I frankly cannot imagine that 64k CW points will get you much ---  anywhere.

Fyi, there is a Wyndham-specific forum on TUG, where Wyndham fans and  owners can address more and / or future Wyndham questions in detail.

As far as "questions to ask", you may already know that Wyndham imposes a mandatory (and gratuitous, IMO) $299 fee for all transfers. If you proceed with this (or any other Wyndham) resale purchase, an item to clarify is whether the buyer or the seller will be paying that mandatory fee.

I would think twice about this purchase. If 64k CW Points won't actually get you anywhere for more than just a *very* few nights, would such a purchase really meet your vacation intentions and goals?


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 10, 2017)

64K will NOT get much, but it could get a long weekend in many places.....  The killer is the $128 minimum Club Fee on a contract that small (That's enough Club Fee to cover 231K points, and then it would be $0.55 per 1000 points after that).  Frankly, if you are paying the $299 transfer fee and a $250+ closing fee, I don't think it would be worth it.


----------



## frankf3 (Jan 10, 2017)

I own a Wyndham contract purchased resale, love all of the resorts we've stayed at.  Echo the above comments, the contract you are looking at may be a bit too small to be of much use.  I'd recommend something with at least 150k points to give you some flexibility.


----------



## linpat (Jan 11, 2017)

I agree that 64,000 points will not get you much in the Wyndham system as far as larger units or prime vacation time.  I just looked up Branson at the Meadows and picked May 13 for 7 nights and it returned a 1-bedroom B-unit (no balcony and on the outside hallway) for 84,000 points. So more points in a bigger contract would serve you better.
My first Wyndham purchase was 84,000 developer points from Wyndham (that was pre-TUG and resale was not heard of) and now have 329,000 points with the rest from the resale market. I too, have enjoyed every Wyndham resort where I've vacationed, and have used RCI for exchanges to Europe. It's a good product - but more points would be better.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 11, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> 64K will NOT get much, but it could get a long weekend in many places.....  The killer is the $128 minimum Club Fee on a contract that small (That's enough Club Fee to cover 231K points, and then it would be $0.55 per 1000 points after that).  Frankly, if you are paying the $299 transfer fee and a $250+ closing fee, I don't think it would be worth it.





linpat said:


> I agree that 64,000 points will not get you much in the Wyndham system as far as larger units or prime vacation time.  I just looked up Branson at the Meadows and picked May 13 for 7 nights and it returned a 1-bedroom B-unit (no balcony and on the outside hallway) for 84,000 points. So more points in a bigger contract would serve you better.
> My first Wyndham purchase was 84,000 developer points from Wyndham (that was pre-TUG and resale was not heard of) and now have 329,000 points with the rest from the resale market. I too, have enjoyed every Wyndham resort where I've vacationed, and have used RCI for exchanges to Europe. It's a good product - but more points would be better.



I am surprised to see that 64,000 points is enough to reserve a 1 bedroom suite for a full week the last two weeks of the year and the first 13 weeks of the New Year.  The end of year Holiday is the lowest cost Quiet Season at Branson Meadows?  What is up with that?  Do all the shows in Branson close down the last two weeks of the year?

The OP could rent 2,000 points and upgrade to a 1 bedroom for the last two weeks of the year.  That is good deal, if the OP is buying Branson Meadows to stay in Branson over a few years.

I agree that 64,000 points is not much and not cost efficient on a per point basis, but it would be a decent deal as an introduction to Wyndham.  After a couple of years, they would likely have a good idea of how many more points they might want to add, or if it does not work for them, just turn it back to Wyndham through Ovation.  It is probably a better deal than the Discovery package through Wyndham.

If Branson is not their thing, then it is probably not a good deal.  That is why I suggested the survey to get a better idea of what the OP is looking for in a timeshare.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 11, 2017)

Some locations are great for the holidays, some not so much.  I think the location of Branson, in the Bible Belt where I would surmise that most people follow the tradition of a big family Christmas gathering at the matriarch's home, is the "reason for the season" at that resort.

I do agree with the 64K purchase to test the waters, but OP should have eyes open as to the utility of that number of points systemwide.


----------



## Joe33426 (Jan 11, 2017)

I've uploaded the members directory to the following link in my Dropbox account.  This document provides the point charts for the resorts in the program so you can take a look.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18166551/wyndham_plus_membersdirectory1415.pdf

As mentioned above, the 64K points isn't going to get you much.

If you haven't already legally committed yourself to this purchase, I recommend that you reconsider.  The reasons why I think it's a bad deal:

- minimum program fee (mentioned above)
- no free reservation transactions
- difficult to unload this timeshare down the road if Ovations won't take back the points
- higher maintenance fees than other resorts
- small number of points to make decent reservations

Even if you're getting the timeshare for "free", free isn't always good or a bargain.  Please don't take this the wrong way, because I really like my Wyndham ownership.  I purchased close to 1mil resale points and have enjoyed many terrific vacations, but those points are in 3 contracts and my maintenance fees are a good value.


----------

